# boards



## freekazoid (2. Mai 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

ich würde doch gerne mal wissen ob ihr noch andere gute boards kennt.
in etwa für folgende themen:

gfx
musik
ich frage nicht, weil ich das board wechseln will, sondern einfach nur weil ich gerne mal andere boards sehen will 
bei google.com find ich nix was mir passt. und verzeichnisse kenn ich nicht wirklich wo boards gelistet sind.


----------



## Avariel (2. Mai 2002)

Schau doch mal im Forum von VieleSpiele.de vorbei! Bis jetzt ist da, ehrlich gesagt, noch so gut wie gar nix los, wir wenigen Members geben uns aber alle Mühe und posten was das Zeug hält. Ich schätze wenn das Board mal ein bisschen länger online ist, verirren sich auch n paar mehr Members hin. 

Die Themen sind:

PC-Spiele (11 verschiedene Kategorien)
Konsolen-Spiele (8 verschiedene Kategorien)
Freegames (4 verschiedene Kategorien)
Cheats (3 verschiedene Kategorien)
Internet & Co (Freeware, Programmierung, Webdesign und Werbeforum)
Musik
Politik:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::und natürlich:
Off Topic (das darf natürlich nicht fehlen  )


----------



## freekazoid (2. Mai 2002)

ja das ist ja schön und gut so, is auch ne nette site...ABER...ich suche eigentlich boards die sich eher 'nur' gerade mit diesen theman beschäftigen und wo auch was gefragt werden kann ohne gleich geflamed zu werden (vorallem bei den gfx-boards).
vonwegen music-board mein ich eigentlich dass dort nicht nur über musik diskutiert wird sondern auch auskünfte zu fragen wie 'suche track'-threads erteilt werden 

tja...ich weiss, ist nicht einfach zu finden. sost würd ich ja nicht posten


----------



## nils11 (2. Mai 2002)

*hm...*

hm, schwer. tutorials.de hat ja auch n eigenes link-verzeichnis. guck da doch einfach mal: http://www.tutorials.de/links.php .


----------



## sharkbox (2. Mai 2002)

*musik*

nabend'

ein recht gutes musik (mp3) board ist http://www.mp3gathering.de
schau halt einfach mal vorbei. sofern du mit musik mp3 meinst
dürfte das die richtige wahl sein.

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------



## freekazoid (3. Mai 2002)

@ sharkbox:

thanx für deinen tipp. ist ein echt gutes board.
wenigstens eins hab' ich bis jetzt 'gefunden' 

jedoch das gfx-board ist immernoch im offside


----------

